# Sobre el que (preposició+article+que)



## Aurum33

Hola!  Fa molt de temps que no toco el tema de les subordinades de relatiu, i no hi ha manera de resoldre aquest dubte... La normativa diu que no es pot fer servir "preposició + article + que", però he vist moltes construccions amb aquesta estructura. Algú em podria donar un cop de mà i dir-me quan és correcte utilitzar aquesta estructura i quan no, si us plau? Em seria de gran ajuda. Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Bevj

Ens dónes un exemple específic, sisplau?


----------



## Aurum33

- "Més tard et passaré un document amb més detalls *sobre el que* es coneix del tema."
- "Veureu a la part inferior un o més temes relacionats *amb el que* demanàveu."
- "Parlar *del que* representa ser professor a través de documents és fàcil."
- "Parar atenció als llocs *en què* *(aquesta és correcta)* milions de congèneres han de viure *amb el que (aquí em perdo)* representa al voltant del banc. 

No sé si té a veure amb el complement de règim verbal en alguns casos; si en cas de CRV ometem aquesta norma, o què... El cas és que no trobo cap document que ho deixi ben explicat, i el meu dubte és general. Vaig molt peix en aquest tema...

A veure si m'ho sabeu aclarir...!


----------



## Penyafort

En les subordinades adjectives de relatiu, sí que és incorrecte fer servir l'estructura de preposició seguida d'article i de la conjunció _que_, si bé darrerament s'ha admès en un registre informal.

El document sobre el qual parlàvem ahir.​El document sobre què parlàvem ahir.​_El document sobre el que parlàvem ahir._​​Ara bé, de les subordinades de relatiu que has posat, només "als llocs en què" (o "en els quals") en seria un exemple. La resta fa referència a un relatiu neutre, allò que en castellà es traduiria com "lo que", i són de tipus substantiu, sense que hi aparegui un antecedent explícit (detalls sobre _això_; parlar d'_això_; han de viure amb _això_). En aquests exemples, l'ús d' _*el que *_(o també d' *allò que) *és correcte.


----------



## Dymn

Així com a truc, diria que si es pot substituir per "_el qual_" o "_què_", es fa. És fals que la combinació _"preposició + article + que"_ sigui sempre incorrecta.



Penyafort said:


> si bé darrerament s'ha admès en un registre informal.


En fi...


----------



## Aurum33

Penyafort said:


> En les subordinades adjectives de relatiu, sí que és incorrecte fer servir l'estructura de preposició seguida d'article i de la conjunció _que_, si bé darrerament s'ha admès en un registre informal.
> 
> El document sobre el qual parlàvem ahir.​El document sobre què parlàvem ahir.​_El document sobre el que parlàvem ahir._​​Ara bé, de les subordinades de relatiu que has posat, només "als llocs en què" (o "en els quals") en seria un exemple. La resta fa referència a un relatiu neutre, allò que en castellà es traduiria com "lo que", i són de tipus substantiu, sense que hi aparegui un antecedent explícit (detalls sobre _això_; parlar d'_això_; han de viure amb _això_). En aquests exemples, l'ús d' _*el que *_(o també d' *allò que) *és correcte.


Caram, que ràpid que em vas contestar! Moltes gràcies!! 
Què me'n dius d'aquesta: "Aquesta va ser la decisió que va prendre als deu anys; edat *en la que (no seria "en la qual" o "en què")* encara pentinava ninots"?


----------



## jazyk

Afegeixo que el castellà (i el gallec, però crec que per influència d'aquell) és l'únic idioma que conec que permet l'ús de l'article en aquest cas. És una innovació molt singular d'aquesta llengua.


----------



## Penyafort

Aurum33 said:


> Caram, que ràpid que em vas contestar! Moltes gràcies!!
> Què me'n dius d'aquesta: "Aquesta va ser la decisió que va prendre als deu anys; edat *en la que (no seria "en la qual" o "en què")* encara pentinava ninots"?



No es mereixen. 

Efectivament, aquesta nova oració sí seria un exemple d'adjectiva. Per tant, les opcions correctes en un registre estàndard serien "en la qual" o "en què", i l'altra seria una incorrecció, ara acceptada -ai las - com a opció informal.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> Així com a truc, diria que si es pot substituir per "_el qual_" o "_què_", es fa. És fals que la combinació _"preposició + article + que"_ sigui sempre incorrecta.
> 
> 
> En fi...



Ja ho pots ben dir.


----------



## Aurum33

Moltes gràcies a tots!


----------

